# Dessert plan.



## Athenry (Aug 29, 2011)

I tend to ramble when I try to explain things, so I decided to try a visual approach:







This is what I'm planning for a dessert, most of it is explained in the image, I intend to serve it warm. Before I give it a try I was wondering if anyone could tell me whether they think it'd work, what should I change or remove? Thanks.


----------



## Chefgunner (Sep 20, 2011)

Athenry said:
			
		

> I tend to ramble when I try to explain things, so I decided to try a visual approach:
> 
> This is what I'm planning for a dessert, most of it is explained in the image, I intend to serve it warm. Before I give it a try I was wondering if anyone could tell me whether they think it'd work, what should I change or remove? Thanks.



I think that the marscapone will be heavy for this unless you make a gelato out of it. The apples really don't go with the dish. Maybe a coconut tuille or mango purée to keep it tropical. Your mixing too many cuisines. Also maybe put the pineapple in puff pastry or phyllo to keep the heat. Hope this helps.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 20, 2011)

Lots of good things but, too much going on for me.

I would remove the lemon sauce and one of the fruits.

I am also concerned about how it will work warm.

The concept reminds me of a pastry known as a "Pillow"  A puff pastry pillow split and  filled with pastry cream, fresh pineapple thickened with cornstarch,and a piped border of stabilized whipped cream.

I would be happy to be a taste tester as you work this out!


----------



## Josie1945 (Sep 21, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------

